# ati-drivers (fglrx) problem with gentoo-sources-2.6.12

## fkosa

Hello,

I have just upgraded my kernel from gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11 to gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r1

I did not change the kernel .config , only recompiled it, reboot, and then I did a

emerge -a ati-drivers

again.

It compiled with the following warnings:

```

emerge -a ati-drivers

...

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7629: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:106)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7639: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:116)

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:128:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:56:48: warning: backslash and newline separated by space

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:57:6: warning: backslash and newline separated by space

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:58:41: warning: backslash and newline separated by space

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_putminor':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:511: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:568)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:513: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:565)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_register':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:533: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:564)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:564: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:568)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_verify_area':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1441: warning: `verify_area' is deprecated (declared at include/asm/uaccess.h:105)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2650: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2868: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2871: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2872: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2873: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2875: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r1'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1

```

after starting the X, X has no 3D acceleration.

The log says:

```

[/var/log/messages]

Jun 26 07:29:52 daisy Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Jun 26 07:29:52 daisy agpgart: Detected VIA P4X266 chipset

Jun 26 07:29:52 daisy agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Jun 26 07:29:52 daisy fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

Jun 26 07:29:52 daisy [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

Jun 26 07:29:52 daisy ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Jun 26 07:29:52 daisy [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

...

Jun 26 07:30:15 daisy [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 14751 using kernel context 0

...

Jun 26 08:10:03 daisy gdm[14737]: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: VÃ©gzetes X hiba - :0 ÃºjraindÃ­tÃ¡sa

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000001

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy printing eip:

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy e126ca54

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy *pde = 1ac25067

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy *pte = 00000000

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy Oops: 0002 [#1]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy PREEMPT

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy Modules linked in: microcode snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_via82xx gameport snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_time

r snd_page_alloc snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd evdev fglrx spca5xx videodev subfs via_agp agpgart e100 pcspkr

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy CPU:    0

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy EIP:    0060:[<e126ca54>]    Tainted: P      VLI

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy EFLAGS: 00213246   (2.6.12-gentoo-r1-fk)

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy EIP is at agp_copy_info+0x14/0x9b [agpgart]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy eax: 00000000   ebx: 00000001   ecx: 0000000b   edx: e1356560

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy esi: d7b56e70   edi: 00000001   ebp: 40046463   esp: d7b56e1c

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy Process X (pid: 15355, threadinfo=d7b56000 task=df486a20)

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy Stack: e136c954 00000000 e136c978 e134045a d7b56e70 00000001 00000000 c01b732f

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy dd94ec80 d27af660 00014000 e136c760 e1347155 db2dde80 00000001 0000000f

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy e1347d89 d0ddbf80 e136c8fc bff31440 07aff000 e136de90 e136de84 e136c760

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy Call Trace:

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<e134045a>] __ke_agp_copy_info+0x118/0x176 [fglrx]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<c01b732f>] reiserfs_file_write+0x51c/0x6b6

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<e1347155>] firegl_init_aperture+0xb5/0x1d0 [fglrx]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<e1347d89>] firegl_aperture_size+0x49/0x60 [fglrx]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<e1349a0e>] firegl_umm_init+0x31e/0x450 [fglrx]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<e126b010>] agp_backend_acquire+0x10/0x2a [agpgart]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<e133ffe6>] __ke_agpgart_available+0x66/0x6f [fglrx]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<e1340097>] __ke_agp_available+0xa8/0xbd [fglrx]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<e13554fb>] drm_agp_init+0x7b/0x90 [fglrx]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<e1355e06>] _firegl_agp_acquire+0x76/0x360 [fglrx]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<e1355af7>] firegl_agp_acquire+0x77/0xa0 [fglrx]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<e13496f0>] firegl_umm_init+0x0/0x450 [fglrx]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<e1355a80>] firegl_agp_acquire+0x0/0xa0 [fglrx]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<e134191d>] firegl_ioctl+0x15d/0x1e0 [fglrx]

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<c0172e27>] do_ioctl+0x6f/0xa9

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<c0173004>] vfs_ioctl+0x65/0x1e1

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<c01731c5>] sys_ioctl+0x45/0x6c

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy [<c01030a7>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Jun 26 08:10:07 daisy Code: 51 04 a1 44 20 27 e1 c1 f8 0c 29 c2 b8 00 00 00 00 0f 48 d0 89 d0 c3 57 31 c0 b9 0b 00 00 00 56 53 8b 5c 24 14 8b 74 24 10 89 df <f3> ab 85

f6 74 71 8b 06 0f b7 00 66 89 03 8b 06 0f b7 40 02 c7

Jun 26 08:10:31 daisy <6>SysRq : Emergency Sync

Jun 26 08:10:31 daisy Emergency Sync complete

Jun 26 08:10:32 daisy SysRq : Emergency Remount R/O

```

when I restart X, the computer hangs

```

[/var/log/X.org.0.log]

...

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.12-gentoo-r1-fk

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe5000000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe087a000 at 0xb7cf8000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7419

...

```

```

uname -a

Linux daisy 2.6.12-gentoo-r1-fk #1 Sun Jun 26 02:00:58 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8753 [P4X266 AGP] (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]

0000:00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 05)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

0000:00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

0000:00:11.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 30)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary) (rev 01)

```

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 237308  0 

via_agp                 7680  1 

agpgart                28744  2 fglrx,via_agp

microcode               5664  0 

snd_pcm_oss            48288  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17280  3 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            31872  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6784  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49424  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_via82xx            24000  5 

gameport               11784  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_codec         77432  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                82440  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21636  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7556  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6272  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            20896  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          6924  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    46692  17 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

evdev                   7680  0 

spca5xx               316568  0 

videodev                7552  1 spca5xx

subfs                   6400  3 

e100                   34688  0 

pcspkr                  3396  0 

```

With gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11 I did not have any problem, ati drivers just work fine.

I do not know whether the kernel via-agp module became buggy, or the fglrx-module needs patching for kernel-2.6.12...  :Confused: 

thx

fkosa

----------

## Mythos

Same problem here ...

----------

## Mit

The ATi drivers don't work with the 2.6.12 kernel.

Have a look at http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=136 for a patch that will add support for 2.6.12  :Smile: 

----------

## fkosa

Thank you Mit! But the latest e-build contains some patches already for the 2.6.12 kernel, and it compiles, but does not work. I've tried to patch the gentoo patched fglrx-source, but patching fails because of previous patches.

The link You posted shows a bug, but it's still not in 'fixed' state.

Hope someone solves this soon.

----------

## djh-world

I have successfully booted a patched fglrx module, BUT I never got direct rendering to work.

I'd suggest it's safer to just wait for ATI to release something that will work.

----------

## ^SMOK^

Wow i have the same problem.. It simpli wont work i gues...

Stupid Ati developers.. thie are so slow and patetic, thier drivers simply sucks. I gues the 2.6.12 kernel wont work wiht ouer ati's will have to wait mounth or 2 for some diriver... Until that, i gues we have to work on 2.6.11 kernel version - well i dont cry, it is table on gentoo, and x serwer can be restaten 100 times whit no error..

Any way inn 2.6.12 kernel i havent seen any usefole modules.. But, i have seen somthing goodfor laptop's nad notebook's. Any way we stil have one revizion made, whit this kernel so we can wait for some more paches, and more stable version of gentoo kernel..

Sory for bad english - i dont write to moch..

ps. My english is bheter then ati drivers after all  :Razz: 

----------

## Mythos

well i have wait during 120 days for ati-drivers amd64 ... but when i receive new driver's they were very cool so, it's let's wait and have some patient ...

What is uncool is flash ...

more then a year for 64b version ...

----------

## RaZoR1394

The Ati drivers work perfectly fine with 2.6.12-r1 and I'm even running  ~amd64 and gcc 3.4.4 but on my ~x86 it throws out the same warnings as above. I haven't tried DRI yet though.  According to that message I would say that the agpgart module doesn't feel like working together with the fglrx module. I think the fglrx module compiles fine on my ~amd64 machine just because there is no agpgart module to work against as I run PCI-E instead of AGP.

----------

## beatryder

I dont understand how you guys are haveing problems, I have managed to compile my drivers for all the kernels,

from 2.6.11-gentoo-r7->r11 and 2.6.12-gentoo and 2.6.12-gentoo-r1.

----------

## Mythos

i have compile to all, but whet i chenge from 6.11-r11 to .6.12 and later here is what happens

.6.11.x

```

 glxinfo |grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

.6.12.x

```

glxinfo |grep direct

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

...

----------

## beatryder

Hmm

I am running the latest gentoo sources, and mine works just fine

2.6.12-gentoo-r1

----------

## Mythos

Are you Amd64 user ?

----------

## niskel

Same problem here. 6.2.12-r1 on amd64  :Sad: 

----------

## augury

I built it w/ gcc4 but says invalid module format  :Crying or Very sad: 

this is the first ive tried the ati drivers.  i hope they get gcc4 support to go w/ the 2.6.12 support.

----------

## fkosa

augury,

You should re-compile your kernel, if you upgraded gcc, because if you compile your kernel, and a module with different versions of gcc, they won't work together.

----------

## augury

yeah i noticed in dmesg that it was built w/ 3.4.3.  that happens to me sometimes if i dont cp the gcc bins into /usr/bin.  

now i get this.  2.6.12-mm2   x700 vivo

```

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

```

I heard that i dont need any agp for a pci-e card...wtf

----------

## augury

ok w/ intel_agp mod it goes in there now.  my x11 driver is just an .o what do i for getting a lib'd job?

----------

## augury

ok now symbols.  they say that the dlloaders flag is where this comes from.  i need my sdk so i hope this is going to cause problems too.  gcc4 screw up windows with nvidia.  i wonder if this is an aceleration issue or just a x11 thing.  let us all think about this whilst x11 compiles again.

```
 

. . . 

Symbol DRIGetDrawableInfo from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAACheckTileReducibility from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

. . .

```

----------

## augury

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.13 failed.

!!! Function check_use_combos, Line 417, Exitcode 0

!!! The sdk and -dlloader USE flags are temporarily incompatible and result in a dead build.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

LIES!!! LIES!!! LIES!!!

----------

## augury

I built xorg w/ gcc4

xorg-x11-6.8.99.13 -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader +dmx -doc +font-server +insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx -nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) +xprint +xv

(should have left out bitmap-fonts)

 CFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--sort-common,--allow-shlib-undefined,--allow-multiple-definition,--enable-new-dtags,--hash-size=8161,-z,now,-z,combreloc,-z,muldefs  -pipe -O3 -march=prescott -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -m128bit-long-double -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math -fbranch-target-load-optimize2  -DTT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER  -ftracer -finline-limit=4096"

CXXFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--sort-common,--allow-shlib-undefined,--allow-multiple-definition,--enable-new-dtags,--hash-size=8161,-z,now,-z,combreloc,-z,muldefs  -pipe -O3 -march=prescott -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -m128bit-long-double -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math -fbranch-target-load-optimize2  -DTT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER  -ftracer -finline-limit=4096 -fabi-version=0 -fno-enforce-eh-specs -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fno-enforce-eh-specs"

w/ sse2 & sse3.  I didnt use the sdk or dlloader, figure i have other hosts and i broke my wacom pen anywho.  glcore, 

glx, dbe, extmod, DPMS, dri, drm, v4l, ddc, ic2, fb, xaa, RandR, ATITVOUT loaded ok.  

```

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000800

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000ca4

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=1

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=0

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xcffe0000 - 0xcfff0000 (0x10001) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd0000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xcfefc000 - 0xcff00000 (0x4001) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xcfde8000 - 0xcfdebff0 (0x3ff1) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xcfdef800 - 0xcfdefff0 (0x7f1) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xcfcffc00 - 0xcfcffff0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xcfcff800 - 0xcfcffbf0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xcfcf4000 - 0xcfcf8000 (0x4001) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xcffc0000 - 0xcffe0000 (0x20001) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xcffe0000 - 0xcfff0000 (0x10001) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xcfff0000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10001) MX[B](B)

        [17] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [20] 0  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e100 (0x101) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c900 (0x101) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b840 (0x41) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x00000420 (0x21) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x00009410 (0x11) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x00009800 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a000 (0x1) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a400 (0x1) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a800 (0x1) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffb0 (0x11) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x00009020 (0x21) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x00008820 (0x21) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x00008420 (0x21) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x00008020 (0x21) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e100 (0x101) IX[B](B)

        [37] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [38] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0954000 (size=0x0769c000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.99

(EE) fglrx(0): R200DRIScreenInit failed (DRI version = 5.0.0, expected 4.1.0). Disabling DRI.

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x07ff0000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1600,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1600,1200) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

```

I wouldnt know what the difference this makes, maybe ill try GL later.

My desktop looks great, windows move around w/out problem.  No artifacts or anomalies, loads fast.  

running:

P5AD2-E-Premium, Pentium 640, Asus ax700pro (vivo) @ 1600x1200.

Now it needs to give a v4l port.Last edited by augury on Thu Jun 30, 2005 5:23 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## augury

oh yeah i still get :

```

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:1) found

(WW) ****INVALID MEM ALLOCATION**** b: 0xd0000000 e: 0xe0000000 correcting

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd7000000,0xff0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd6000000,0x1ff0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd4000000,0x3ff0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x7ff0000)

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_CheckMagic from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_QueryHwCaps from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

. . . 

```

only it works now so these arent symptoms of dlloader, only what you see when the xsession fails.

----------

## Rumzajs

same problem here

kernel 2.6.11-r11 and below works fine with ati-drivers,

kernel 2.6.12 and higher = dont works (all looks fine, kernel-compile, ati-driver merge, but direct rendering dont works )

dmesg : [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process [PID] using kernel context 0 

#top -b -n 1 says Process [PID] = 'X'

info : i always compile the kernel by myself and dont use genkernel

----------

## niskel

 *Rumzajs wrote:*   

> same problem here
> 
> kernel 2.6.11-r11 and below works fine with ati-drivers,
> 
> kernel 2.6.12 and higher = dont works (all looks fine, kernel-compile, ati-driver merge, but direct rendering dont works )
> ...

 

I get this exact problem. In addition to not having any DRI, the system locks when X is shutdown/restarted.

----------

## xordan

This patch http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=136#c33 makes the drivers work with direct rendering for me.

----------

## niskel

How do I apply this patch? Is there some way to put it in a portage overlay?

----------

## Wedge_

The usual approach is to copy the ebuild etc to your overlay dir, edit it to apply the patch, and emerge the edited version.

----------

## Lenny_

http://lenny.v-brne.net/fglrx

Here is a patchset, that I used for compilling in 2.6.12-gentoo-r2. It runs flawlessly.

----------

## TheBurn

I had these problems too. As first, check if you are NOT using hardened compiler :

LAMA theburn # gcc-config -l

[1] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5

[2] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardened

[3] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardenednopie

[4] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardenednossp

[5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 *

[6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened

[7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopie

[8] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopiessp

[9] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednossp

That's good - i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 is used (marked by * [star]), if is selected some hardened compiler, change it with 

LAMA theburn # gcc-config 5

* Switching to i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 compiler ... [ok]

and re-emerge X and ati-drivers. 

This will solve "symbol ... is unresolved in ...".

If you have nForce MB, you'll have some more problems (but i don't how to solve it, i'm still working on it). (exactly i have problem with xf86_ENODEV :])...

EDIT:

ati-drivers will not work with heavily patched kernel like gentoo kernel, but that's probably not your problem. In any case, you can try vanilla kernel.

---

Sorry for my english, i'm still learning

----------

## RaZoR1394

Here's an interesting thread at Rage3d. Apparently my SIS chipset is not supported and I get a black screen plus I'm unable to restart X but the comp is not hardlocking. I will see if the patches make any difference.Last edited by RaZoR1394 on Thu Jun 30, 2005 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheBurn

MSI chipset?... I don't know about any MSI chipset,... :Shocked: 

----------

## RaZoR1394

SIS not MSI, lol, sorry.

----------

## TheBurn

 :Laughing:  ,...I don't know about it,...but nforce have some problems :/

----------

## RaZoR1394

Now it works fine with the new agpgart patch after emergin the edited ebuild. No black screen and glxgears is normal.  :Cool: 

----------

## apache

Hi guys,

it works too without any external patches, but there are some things you should pay attention:

Use gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r2 (maybe also r1) but not gentoo-sources-2.6.12, for that version it doesn't work.

Use the internal AGP Part by making the following changes to your xorg.conf:

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"
```

Now (after restarting xorg) direct rendering works, but one error still happens: Login with kdm works after booting but if you leave your current kde session and want to login with an other user, the login screen will not appear, you will have to restart the pc with ctrl+alt+del or the power switch.

----------

## TheBurn

Which MB?

----------

## apache

I'm using a MSI Board.

----------

## TheBurn

Ee i mean chipset (nforce/sis/via/etc,..)

----------

## apache

Oh sorry, chipset is via.

----------

## TheBurn

Ok, that's it :]...as i know, via chipsets are without any problems,..only 2 chipsets had some problems with inicialization, but that's solved

----------

## echo6

 *Lenny_ wrote:*   

> http://lenny.v-brne.net/fglrx

 Where is this patch to be applied?

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *echo6 wrote:*   

>  *Lenny_ wrote:*   http://lenny.v-brne.net/fglrx Where is this patch to be applied?

 

Hi,

in your overlay directory, run

```

#mkdir media-video/ati-drivers

#cd media-video/ati-drivers

#( cd /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers; tar cf - files ) | tar xvf -

```

download the fglrx-2.6-agpgart.patch file from http://lenny.v-brne.net/fglrx, then 

```

#cp  fglrx-2.6-agpgart.patch media-video/ati-drivers/files

#locate ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.ebuild 

```

copy also ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.ebuild into your media-video/ati-drivers overlay directory

and rename it to ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2.ebuild for instance.

You can now add the patches you need, like following

```

# diff -ruN  /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.ebuild ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2.ebuild 

--- /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.ebuild  2005-06-25 11:05:44.000000000 +0200

+++ ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2.ebuild       2005-07-04 11:04:27.000000000 +0200

@@ -73,6 +73,8 @@

        then

                epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch

                epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch

+               #epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-2.6-agpgart.patch

+               epatch ${FILESDIR}/kernel-2.6.12-agpgart.patch

        fi

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/8.8.25-via-amd64.patch

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/8.8.25-smp.patch

```

Finally you need to create a digest file for your package..

```

#ebuild ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2.ebuild digest

#emerge -av =ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2

```

should work  :Smile: 

Jj

----------

## TheRealElch

Same situation as apache's here. I'm using ck-sources 2.6.12-ck2-r1

Ati-drivers compile fine, also DRI works...as long as i do a straight boot into KDE. But when i log out my computer hangs and i have to do a ctrl+alt+del...

Btw: My mainboard-chipset is AMD-760MPX

Update: The patch given by Jimmy Jazz solved the issue for me, that my computer hangs after log out. (Like apache I'm also using a graphical login-manager.)

----------

## halz

All radeon 9700 pro, 2.6.12-gentoo-r3, and xorg 6.8.1.904 issues fixed here as well using 'kernel-2.6.12-agpgart.patch' in an overlay

EDIT:  Just crashed this evening when I Ctrl-Alt-F7 back to the X serve... 

The symptoms I had were blackscreen upon starting X with Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"  the  (and X completely freezing; couldn't even kill it with 'kill -s 9' via ssh)

using Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" X worked with fglrx, but no DRI

After applying the patch to the ebuild, "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes" allowed X to start with DRI enabled

```

...

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf8d75000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf8d75000 to 0xb7c5a000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.12-gentoo-r3

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe4020000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x8086/0x2560

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xf9001000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x008f7000

(II) fglrx(0): ----------------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): | panel native mode is 1680x1050 |

(II) fglrx(0): ----------------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1728,1360)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1728,1050) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1056)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1728 x 296

...

```

With the patched ebuild, if "UseInternalAGPGART" were set to "no", X crashes/freezes upon trying to load drm

```

...

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf8cf1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf8cf1000 to 0xb7d04000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.12-gentoo-r3

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe4020000

EOF

```

I have CONFIG_DRM=m and CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m, left over from when I was considering using the Xorg radeon driver. (While, I am not loading either of these modules, emerge ati-drivers complains saying that DRI will not work because I have DRM enabled.)

I hope this works for others!

and just for the record, an lspci

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE Host-to-AGP Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) UltraATA-100 IDE Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700 Pro]

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary)

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3CSOHO100B-TX 910-A01 [tulip] (rev 31)

0000:02:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)

0000:02:06.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 08)

0000:02:07.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7892A U160/m (rev 02)

0000:02:09.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]

```

----------

## Shaman

Ugg.  ATI... move into the new century, make your drivers GPL.

----------

## zaxor

When I try to make the digest file for ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2.ebuild 

I have this error : 

```
!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2; aborting.

```

----------

## YannTechGeek

Hi,

I'm now in 2.6.12 but, the patchset of ati-drivers ebuild is patched for 2.6.12!  but i have the same problems : Error process vmalloc, or if i ebuild an old ati-drivers ebuild, fglrx module does not found my screen, any solutions ?

Yann

--

sorry for my bad english language ;-s

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

@zaxor,

sorry for the delay... i have enjoyed spending my time in Dublin this week  :Wink: ... It was really sunny this time and during all the holiday lol

Perhaps, have you forgotten to specify the ebuild extension ?

To generate a "digest" for your ebuild file you need to execute the command where you put the ebuild file in. In my case in the $PORTDIR_OVERLAY/media-video/ati-drivers/ directory and of course not in the portage tree.

@TheRealElch

did you try the kernel option (CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS) ?

You could trace the kernel as well. For that, you need to activate the option CONFIG_OPROFILE=y and emerge  the package oprofile.

You will find more information on http://oprofile.sourceforge.net

@yann

Wedge_ has done a nice howto. You can read it at:

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

or better click directly on the link you can find in his signature  :Wink: 

Jj

----------

## YannTechGeek

I have downgrade to a 2.6.11 kernel, and wait a new driver/ebuild, on 2.6.11I have  a good performance  :Wink: 

```
32819 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6563.800 FPS

36679 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7335.800 FPS

36369 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7273.800 FPS

```

 :Shocked: 

----------

## eqxro

I got a medium of 3000 FPS in glxgears with a dual-monitor setup on a 2.6.12-ck3 kernel (drivers not yet patched, yeah, it crashes at logout, yeah, can't wait to apply them), with both displays active. Is this normal for a freshly installed gentoo (AMD 64 3200+ sk754, 512L2 cache, 2x512 PQI DDR400, 120G SATA, ASUS K8V-GD MB with ASUS ATI Radeon 9600XT/TD?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tsuna

I just upgraded to 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 and I can't get DRI to work

When emerging ati-drivers:

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.12-gentoo-r4-tsunaxbook-v1

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fglrx_6_8_0-8.12.10-1.i386.rpm

 * Applying fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying 8.8.25-via-amd64.patch ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying 8.8.25-smp.patch ...                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `agp_find_supported_device':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7150: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7170: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7175: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7201: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7221: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7241: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7246: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6542: warning: unused variable `cap_ptr'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7627: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:106)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7637: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:116)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6523: warning: 'agp_check_supported_device' defined but not used

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-video/ati-drivers-8.12.10

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.12.10 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/image/ category media-video

install: cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

----------

## YannTechGeek

 *eqxro wrote:*   

> I got a medium of 3000 FPS in glxgears with a dual-monitor 

 

How-to ?

I have only a big desktop, no Xinerama with fglrx ?

----------

## francescofavero

Hi  everyone.

I'm running Gentoo on my toshiba m30x laptop... everythinks it's perfect but the Radeon 9600 mobility M10...the driver fglrx won't work.

(ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1)

I havent tried again rececetly and I think I have not animore a log file to show... but it was a proble of fglrx_drv.o that had a lot of unresolved symbols... so X shuts down!! I resoved using the X radeon driver whit a glxgears of 360 FPS!!!

I have no time recently so I convenced myself that was a problem of my kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 or changes due of gcc-3.4.4 that i'm using... so I'm waiting for an updated driver...

If someone suggest me something or has the same problem and he passed I should "lose" time about other way I wait (no need to play some 3DwonerfullGame)...

Thanks CIAO!!!!!

----------

## x-jojo

 *Jimmy Jazz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> copy also ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.ebuild into your media-video/ati-drivers overlay directory
> 
> and rename it to ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2.ebuild for instance.
> ...

 

Hmm... I am fairly new to gentoo... in fact i installed it yesterday. 

I want to apply these patch to the ati driver, but i do not understand these part of your how2. So can you please describe a bit closer what to do with this code that you posted?

----------

## thorak

He's showing you a diff between the original ebuild and the new, patched one, so you need to add the 1 (2) lines 

preceeded by + to the ebuild in your portage overlay.

----------

## x-jojo

OK.

Please tell me, what I did wrong  :Laughing: 

I made a overlay dir and added it to my make.conf.

Then I made the digest and afterwards I tried to "emerge -av =ati-drivers-8.14.13" but:

```

johannes ati-drivers # emerge -av =ati-drivers-8.14.13

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=ati-drivers-8.14.13" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

I tried to unmask it, but i did not get it  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## YannTechGeek

put in package.keywords :

```
echo "media-video/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## x-jojo

Thank you very much  :Smile: 

It works fine now  :Smile: 

----------

## fishcode

 *Tsuna wrote:*   

> I just upgraded to 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 and I can't get DRI to work
> 
> When emerging ati-drivers:
> 
>  * Found kernel source directory:
> ...

 

jep, i have the same problem. could anybody help, please.

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *fishcode wrote:*   

>  *Tsuna wrote:*   I just upgraded to 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 and I can't get DRI to work
> 
> When emerging ati-drivers:
> 
>  * Found kernel source directory:
> ...

 

Did ya make sure you have the following in your kernel?:

```
Loadable Module Support --->

 [*] Enable loadable module support

   [*]   Module unloading 

Processor type and features  --->

 [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers --->

 Character Devices ---> 

  [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

Kernel Hacking --->

  [ ] Kernel debugging
```

----------

## fishcode

the kernel is all right, there is nothing wrong.

----------

## francescofavero

Try with the ebuild...U have to modify it and apply the patches as shown before.

if you have gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r4 older ati drivers will not work, I have the same kernel and Radeon 9700 Mobility. DRI works well with this driver (2000 2100 FPS)...

make sure u have not xorg compiled with dlloader and no cababilities enabled in xorg.config.

Hope u fixed it.

Regards

----------

## flayedchild

I tried the patch fix....

now I cannot start X.  When I try the screen goes blank and locks.  I tried to emerge the ati-drives again, I ran fglrxconfig again, and removed the fglrx from the list of mods to load at boot.  I tried to boot with a different kernel. I even tried setting the AGP variable to yes, and no.  But it alowas locks up after a good ol' startx.  All I wanted was to race a penguin down a hill at 205km/h  :Sad: 

-Thanks

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

Hello world,

did some of you managed to get ati-drivers-8.14.13 (and over) working well with the new >xorg-x11-6.8.99.8 Xorg releases ?

I remember ati flgrx driver won't work with opengl 2.0 librairies (the driver seems not to be compatible with opengl other than 1.3)!

Meanwhile, i'm stuck with xorg 6.8.99.8. Actually, i'm tired of continuously checking again and again the upcoming xorg release and see ati drivers won't be able to work in dri mode because of opengl 2.0  :Sad: 

So it would be so nicer if xorg will continue to be backward compatible with opengl 1.3 drivers.

Could some of you (who did some tests) report us their results ?

That would certainly help us to save the stratospheric ozone layer shields life by limiting the number of redondant compulations throu the world  :Smile: 

Thx

Jj

@x-jojo

i'm glade to read you finally did it  :Smile: 

----------

## blackwhite

http://cron0.net/linux/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.tar.gz

this ebuild works,  you need get this revised ebuild to let 3d work.

this is from this thread.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2543715.html#2543715

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *blackwhite wrote:*   

> http://cron0.net/linux/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.tar.gz
> 
> this ebuild works,  you need get this revised ebuild to let 3d work.
> 
> this is from this thread.
> ...

 

I'm pretty sure this driver won't work in 3d mode with xorg-x11-6.8.99.13+. Not because of some kernel incompatibilities but through lack of opengl 2.0 support  :Wink: 

Have you try xorg-x11-6.8.99.15 for instance ?

Thx

Jj

----------

## behd

well have a good ol' 3.3.4 gcc with brand new 2.6.12-r6 gentoo-sources

and the main problem at compilation seems to be that the member 'slot_name' could not be found:

```

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `agp_find_supported_device':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7150: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7170: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7175: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7201: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7221: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7241: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7246: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6542: warning: unused variable `cap_ptr'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7627: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:106)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7637: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:116)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6523: warning: `agp_check_supported_device' defined but not used

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-video/ati-drivers-8.12.10

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.12.10 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/image/ category media-video

install: cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.12.10/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

```

I'll try to see if I can do something about that...

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

@behd

your ati-drivers is too old  :Wink: , try the last one and read the posts above. They will help you to make it work.

Jj

----------

## Jinidog

Hello,

I am running a gentoo-sources 2.6.12-r6 kernel and the newest ati-drivers 8.14.3-r1 on a nforce2-chipset.

I cannot get DRI working.

This is the error, perhaps someone can give me a hint.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
> 
> (II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:2:0:0"
> ...

 

----------

## behd

 *Jimmy Jazz wrote:*   

> @behd
> 
> your ati-drivers is too old , try the last one and read the posts above. They will help you to make it work.
> 
> Jj

 

yup searched a bit by myself to see if I could do smth... but I am more scripter than a C coder :p

I tried the 8.14.13-r1 patched with lenny fix and it works like a charm (in fact even better than before):

glxgears (IBM T42 w/ Mobility Radeon 9600):

 - kernel 2.6.10 w/ ati drivers from approx. same release date: ~1300fps

 - kernel 2.6.12 w/ 8.14.13: ~2000fps

Cheers Jj

--

@Jiny try to:

- review your kernel config (as described a bit above) 

(NB. probably your problem atm).

- patch the r1 version with lenny fix

- in xorg.conf: Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

----------

## Jinidog

ah, god it.

I used the ebuild from lenny  (named it -r2 by the way, because -r1 exists) and now it works.

I cannot report a speedup, but at least it works.

----------

## nutbar21

So would it be best to wait for ATi to release a new driver or what?  I'm having this same issue of fglrx module not compiling during emerge ati-drivers.

----------

## Hadriel

@jimmy jazz

i have exact the same problem as zaxor. after doing this whole stuff you said, ebuild stops with

```

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2; aborting. 

```

i simply created the directory structure /media-video/ati-drivers/

then i did "#( cd /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers; tar cf - files ) | tar xvf - "

after that, i copied the patch into the files directory. i got the original ati...-r1.ebuild from /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.ebuild and copied into my ati-drivers directory i made. 

when i do "# diff -ruN  /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.ebuild ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2.ebuild ", i don't get any messages on the console (at least he doesnt stop with an error  :Wink:  ). 

finally, the ebuild command fails with the above code  :Sad: 

----------

## Master One

I am jumping in on this topic, also I don't have any problems concerning the direct rendering on gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6 + ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2, but since my upgrade from kernel 2.6.11 to 2.6.12 (and the necessary upgrade of the ati-driver) I have strange graphical distortions with running a remote WinXP session (via rdp) or in vmware.

Those problems only seem to appear in the remote session window, and in the vmware guest window, and turn out to be black fields, where none should be (for example small icons in programs get a black background, or mousepointer surrounded by a black square, especially strange black graphical distortions in graphics programs). It definitely is a graphis card driver issue, and everything worked fine, before I did the kernel & ati-drivers update.

Any experienced the same problem?

I just wanted to downgrade to latest "x86" gentoo-sources-2.6.11, but strangely the 2.6.11 ebuilds have disappeared from portage.  :Sad: 

----------

## mki0

No probs with me either. DRI works, nothing crashes when restarting X and there were no problems when compiling ati-drivers.

DRI didnt work with 8.14.13-r1 and X crashed on restarts, but 8.14.13-r2 works perfectly. I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6, with 

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"
```

in xorg.conf, nforce2 mobo (nvidia_agp + agpgart), Radeon 9600xt.

----------

## YannTechGeek

Yeah!

now the 2.6.12.x kernel work perfectly with the latest ebuild of media-video/ati-drivers  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Shocked: 

----------

## AusGen

Gentoo is not alone in its problems with the ati drivers. I've just made the switch from Debian AMD64, and the scene isn't much prettier there either. I'm due for a new card replacement (I'm running a 9700 Pro), and most certainly wont be getting another Ati. With the exception of our video cards, my wife's pc and mine are identical. Hers contains an Nvidia Ti4400 - no install problems and better FPS than a fully configured 9700Pro, which is meant to be a generation newer. Once ATI realise they are loosing sales due to their inferior (cf. NVidia) support of Linux, they may take a more concerted effort. It is a shame they haven't tried harder as their products are actually quite good. In Window$, the card still kicks butt in most modern games.

For those who are not in a position to upgrade/replace their video card, follow the excellent advice provided in these forums. For those who are, get yourself a nice new Geforce and let ATI know why you've made the swtich.

----------

## Mythos

The latest ati-driver in portage works fine to me with internalagpgart "no" ...

emerge the latest ati-driver and the latest gentoo-sources and the problem will be solved.

----------

## LordNikon9x

Hello!

Just curious:

If you do

```
LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
```

does it show

```
name of display: :0.0

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.14.13 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /root/test//usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /root/test//usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so failed (/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /root/test//usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /root/test//usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so failed (/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied)

libGL error: unable to find driver: fglrx_dri.so

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.14.13 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /root/test//usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /root/test//usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so failed (/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /root/test//usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /root/test//usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so failed (/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied)

libGL error: unable to find driver: fglrx_dri.so

```

I see it in /etc/profile

```

<snip>

### START ATI FGLRX ###

### Automatically modified by ATI Proprietary driver scripts

### Please do not modify between START ATI FGLRX and END ATI FGLRX

if [ $LD_LIBRARY_PATH ]

then

  if ! set | grep LD_LIBRARY_PATH | grep /root/test//usr/X11R6/lib64:/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib > /dev/null

  then

    LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib64:/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib

    export LD_LIBRARY_PATH

  fi

else

  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib64:/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib

  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH

fi

if [ $LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH ]

then

  if ! set | grep LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH | grep /root/test//usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/:/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/ > /dev/null

  then

    LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=$LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH:/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/:/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/

    export LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH

  fi

else

  LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/:/root/test//usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/

  export LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH

fi

### END ATI FGLRX ###

```

Is it ATI doing or am I doing somethig wrong with emerge??

(I do not have /root/test directory)

Andres

Update:

After removing /root/test/ from /etc/profile and env-update and a reboot (just to be sure  :Wink:  ) 3D started to work like it did before.

Currently I am still running 2.6.11-something, and I am too lazy to boot to 2.6.12-something to verify if 3D works with 2.6.12- kernel.

----------

## Luc484

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> The latest ati-driver in portage works fine to me with internalagpgart "no" ...
> 
> emerge the latest ati-driver and the latest gentoo-sources and the problem will be solved.

 

Where does "internalagpgart "no"" should be inserted? I mean, in which section? I inserted it in the module section, I emerged the last ati-drivers ebuild (8.14.13-r2), but the 3d acceleration still doesn't work. The kernel version is 2.6.12-r6 and the video card is a ATI radeon 7000 Mobility. Can someone understand what I'm doing wrong? The output of glxinfo | grep rendering is:

```

Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: no

```

Thanks for any informations.

----------

## papernik

Thanks to all, i solve my problem with your help in this thread.

i have kernel-2.6.12-r6, ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2 and ati radeon 9600 xt

i have emerged last (unstable) ati-drivers and gentoo-kernels.

in /etc/X11/xorg.conf i have put :

Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

then in kernel 

```
Loadable Module Support --->

 [*] Enable loadable module support

   [*]   Module unloading

Processor type and features  --->

 [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers --->

 Character Devices --->

  [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

Kernel Hacking --->

  [ ] Kernel debugging

```

don't forget your specific chipset 

```

Device Drivers --->

 Character Devices --->

    [*] /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

and

Device Drivers --->

 Character Devices --->

    [*]  Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support  (in my case i have an intel 865 chipset

```

Then don't forget to load agp modules if you compile it like modules (agpgart+your specific chipset module). (im my case i compile it built-in kernel with * no M)

I hope it will work for you too.

bye paper

----------

## keithjr

I've been having the exact same problem emerging ati-drivers, with it saying "DRM module not built" in the compiliation...using 2.6.12-r6 gentoo kernel

do I have to "emerge ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2" and that'll work differently, or what?

----------

## keithjr

also... I've been considering downgrading back to the gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11 kernel, but is it even possible to emerge this???  I checked the gentoo.org cvs and it says all but the latests 3 gentoo-sources ebuilds are DEAD?!  

is it possible to get ahold of previous gentoo kernels?  Or will I just have to settle with a vanilla one from kernel.org?

----------

## zparta

anyone got the patches from lenny?

i havent been able to reach his site for over 2 days

i think they should fix the ati-drivers ebuild

http://lenny.v-brne.net/fglrx that page is not reachable woud be nice if anyone had the patchset to upload it somewhere so i can download

----------

## RR64

 *zparta wrote:*   

> anyone got the patches from lenny?
> 
> i havent been able to reach his site for over 2 days
> 
> i think they should fix the ati-drivers ebuild
> ...

 

I second the request.  I'm willing to try anything while waiting for a release from ATI.

Is there a specific forum or thread I can check that has constant updates if ATI has built a new driver or not to support 3d acceleration on the 2.6.12 kernel?

Will the patch work across the board for ANY ati card?  I have a zv6000 laptop with an ATI radeon xpress 200m card and was wondering if the patch would work for me like some of the others.  My glxgears peak out at 720 FPS at the most.

Thanks

----------

## senduran

Likwise, I want to try the lenny patch as well.

Like papernik above I'm using kernel-2.6.12-r6 and ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2, but with a radeon 9800 pro, Asus A8V Deluxe and AMD 4400+. I've setup exactly as he did except no Intel 440LX... chipset support. I've tried Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" and Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes".

But always I get:

```

glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

dmesg

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 3820 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

mtrr: type mismatch for e8000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

mtrr: type mismatch for e0000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 6111 using kernel context 0

```

Through some random combination of settings I have occasionally gotten glxinfo to report a server glx vendor string of ATI, but always direct rendering: No.

----------

## RR64

Can someone please repost/rehost the lenny fix? :Sad: 

----------

## spinez

bump..  

i'm using ati-drivers with xorg 6.8.2 and when I startx, my cpu load jumps to 100% and the system locks - I have to hit the power.  This happens with internal *and* external AGPGART options.  /sigh

Any workarounds for this?

----------

